# what I've been working on this year...



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

please go to post #37 for re-directed thread.  

Not sure this is in the right section. My apologies if it isn't.

Some of what I've been working on this year.... spider woman...corbels (imagine them on front of house. LOL)... faux broken glass windows... column re-do..

please ignore coat hangar around neck


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very cool. i love the gargoyles the best! nice props!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spider Woman is definitely creepy.

Love the columns - and the dog


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, y'all 

I was a little intimidated posting pics among all you pros.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Great props...those corbels could stay out all year long...I love the name of your cemetery!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The spider lady gives me the creeps (I have nightmares about spiders sometimes) and the columns look great. You did a good job with the wood grain on the boards, making them look real. The dog is the best yet, I really thought he was real.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yea!!!!!!!! Nice to see your work posted here ... woohoo! Looks great and the spider lady is creeepy!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow the spider lady would give me the creeps if u saw her in my yard ha ha


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Spider woman is ultra creepy, but as simple as they are, those foam boards over the window look fantastic!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

You shouldn't be afraid to post pics. Your work is awesome. The spider lady would give any TOT the creeps and the columns look great.
Well done.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Badass! Good job.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

CC great job on all your props... Now tell me how you did each one... please tell me you took pics when building everything..!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Devil said:


> CC great job on all your props... Now tell me how you did each one... please tell me you took pics when building everything..!


LOL Devil. 

And thank you everyone!! 

The spider woman is just a simple PVC/ chiken wire prop w/ robe, mask, and spiders from Party City. Will get smaller spiders to add to it, eventually. Hot glued the spiders on the robe.

The boards are done similiarly to Spooky Blue's. here's the site: http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/spookywood/fake-wood.htm

The broken glass are transparencies sprayed with a 'frosted glass' spray. Can be found at Hobby Lobby for around $8. I then cut some of the faux glass/ transparencies to appear broken. (btw- thank you, Terra, for that idea.  )I found some faux window pane thingys at a thrift store; hot glued the transparencies onto the back of those; then put a black cloth behind it all. It will hang, by fishing line, from my window frame for easy off/ easy on. yay! LOL btw- the boards are velcroed onto the faux window pane thingys.

For the corbels.. I just drew that out on a piece of poster board (for a pattern); traced it onto 2" foam... about 150 times, lol.. cut it out with my scroll saw, painted it; hung it with velcro. (and thank you, Wyatt Furr for that idea) 

My lame column how-to is here: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=710

THANKS, again, everyone!!  Y'all are too sweet.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice..................


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally agree with everyone. Nice job.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Really love the spider lady!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool great job on the spider placement! I could actually feel them swarmming up her!
The columns look great too Can't wait to see the Halloween shots!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Another great prop Cathy!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow you have been busy Cathy! Awesome job! I love the columns and the spider lady. Very nice job!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Aug 14, 2009)

Great job Cathy! Can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Foam corbels, brilliant! I agree with everyone else - the spider woman is very, very creepy. What a great bunch of props so early - you are doing a fabulous job!!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Man, that dog is so life like!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Moon Dog said:


> Man, that dog is so life like!


Moon Dog's quote really deserved a good laugh.

Cathy, really great work. Love the props. That spider lady is very cool.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the great comments on my props and my dog...don't get me started on how wonderful my dog is....


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)

I love spider lady !!


----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

I have already told you how much I like your stuff. Do I need to do it again??? LOL


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

You know I am a fan of your props!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great stuff Cathy!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome stuff CC! I can't wait to see what else you got up your sleeve for this year!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 18, 2008)

As always I am jealous of your work and your vehicles!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

CC,
Your props are as good as anybody's and better than most of mine.

Fantastic job. Keep posting those pics.

The spider lady is terrific.


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Excellent pillars! Oh I cant wait to make a cemetery someday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking spider woman, and I'm jealous of your pillars. Like Dr, Scarecrow, I want a fine looking cemetery someday.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely LOVE your columns! Great way to achieve the broken glass look, looks awesome with the boards!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Love the spider lady..creepy and scary. reminds me of an ex mother in law....LOL


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow. And to have all that combined in one haunt? Wow. Post everything. All the time. Awesome.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

*part II- what I'm working on & need help*

Made some lame directional signs for the cemetery. The ToTers seemed to be a little confused (or maybe just scared for their little lives...muhahaha) when they went thru last year. Not really anything fabulous, just wanted to play on the power of suggestion.

Plus, I'm working on this danged scarecrow that is driving me nuts. I've looked at it so long I can't figure out where I'm going with it anymore. Plan to add hay for hair as soon as I get the nerve to sneak over into the farmer's field across the street.  And weather the arm boards. But, I need some constructive criticism on it since y'all have better eyes than I. 

THANKS, in advance, for y'all's help.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Great signs! I LOVE the look on that guy's face. Priceless! And the crow on his head. Did you make that? 

Oh, and if you just go ask they are almost assured to let you have a bit of hay for hair. We totally begrudge the people who pick from our fields in stealth, even when it is volunteer from last year. But if they just ask they can have whatever their hearts desire.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, pensivepumpkin.  The crow is from either Michael's/ Dollar Tree. There;s another crow on his right arm that's not too obvious in the pic.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Great ideas and I love your columns... very nicely done!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

i love your scarecrow! Only thing i would do is make the hat look more battered. And with the straw hair he'll be perfect.

The sign with the arm is really gonna freak out the TOTer's for sure!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Aug 14, 2009)

Love the Scarecrow Cathy! I think it looks great. A little straw for hair will really finish it off. As far as the "lame signs" go, well, I think if I were you, I'd just start over....... Just box those up and send them to me, I'll dispose of them properly. You got my address, right? lol J/K They look great as well, just like the rest of your stuff. I wish I had half of your prop building mojo........ (and your free time!) 

I'll be watching for the ups man.........


----------



## Mayhem Mistress (Aug 22, 2009)

You have always been my inspiration. I love all your stuff !!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dried day lily leaves (for hair) are very durable & strong in case u don't want the farmer to catch you. Nice work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Mayhem Mistress said:


> You have always been my inspiration. I love all your stuff !!!


I've been telling her that too but she won't believe me ... maybe she'll believe you!


----------

